# Google Glass



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

OK so this is actually supposedly coming out to retail later this year. 

http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/22/4013406/i-used-google-glass-its-the-future-with-monthly-updates

Now, I realize this looks nerdy as crap. But here is my take on this, as a skier. 

This seems like it would be awesome for skiing. 

Get rid of the Gopro, this does video. 

Get rid of having to fish in your pocket for a smartphone. You can just make / receive calls direct from this. 

It's like a bluetooth headset meets gopro meets Recon goggles. 



Being able to text / meet / talk to people on this would save my freezing fingers. The more I think about this for skiing, the more I like it. 

Probably just the nerd in me talking though


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

I got got to get this.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, I want one.

If they make one that will clip to existing glasses, it'll be even cooler.
Or maybe include a coupon for Lasik with every purchase?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

We all know where this is going.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, I want one.
> 
> If they make one that will clip to existing glasses, it'll be even cooler.
> Or maybe include a coupon for Lasik with every purchase?



I just read today that they're going to make them available for prescription glasses


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

I was talking about the skiing applications of these on a lift on Sunday. If they're on the Android platform and could get Android apps, it would be cool to integrate SpeedView and AlpineRelay and the like to have real-time stats of your day, almost like a dashboard for while you ski. 

Could get awfully distracting, though... maybe best to leave it running and tracking with display off then check the stats on the lift.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 12, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> I was talking about the skiing applications of these on a lift on Sunday. If they're on the Android platform and could get Android apps, it would be cool to integrate SpeedView and AlpineRelay and the like to have real-time stats of your day, almost like a dashboard for while you ski.
> 
> Could get awfully distracting, though... maybe best to leave it running and tracking with display off then check the stats on the lift.


Yah pretty cool, FireFox skis would be nice too.
Funny this came up on Sunday for me too.


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2013)

all i know is that my iPhone hates the cold and shuts down when stored in the front pocket of my jacket. i'm not sure exactly what this is comprised of, but my go pro and panasonic waterproof camera are not afraid of the cold, or water.   they do have a picture of a snowboard on their site though.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Yah pretty cool, FireFox skis would be nice too.
> Funny this came up on Sunday for me too.



Were you at Sunapee over at Sunbowl with a guy who looks like a life-size version of this
<----- ???

:razz:


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 12, 2013)

The geek in me wants to play with one. 

The hippie in me wants to avoid being linked in to some crazy shit.

The anti-social people hater in me thinks this new doo-dad could become the next "I'm a douche with a bluetooth in my ear ALL THE TIME" thing.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> The geek in me wants to play with one.
> 
> The hippie in me wants to avoid being linked in to some crazy shit.
> 
> The anti-social people hater in me thinks this new doo-dad could become the next "I'm a douche with a bluetooth in my ear ALL THE TIME" thing.



Pretty much sums up my feelings on it as well.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 12, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Were you at Sunapee over at Sunbowl with a guy who looks like a life-size version of this
> <----- ???
> 
> :razz:



No I was at Bretton Woods on Sunday but had the same conversation with someone on the lift. they were asking about my friends skis with the Firefox logos all over them and brought up the Google googles.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh God, this is going to be a disaster if it catches on. Like people need anymore distraction in life and the slopes. There's going to be shooting down out of control and walking into things becasue of this stupid little thing.

I don't like it


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

Relevant:

[video=youtube;8UjcqCx1Bvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8UjcqCx1Bvg[/video]

How guys will use Google Glass. I'm sure there are/will be way more parody videos.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Relevant:
> 
> [video=youtube;8UjcqCx1Bvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8UjcqCx1Bvg[/video]
> 
> How guys will use Google Glass. I'm sure there are/will be way more parody videos.



I was already trying to figure out just if I get caught doing this yesterday lol.


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> The geek in me wants to play with one.
> 
> The hippie in me wants to avoid being linked in to some crazy shit.
> 
> The anti-social people hater in me thinks this new doo-dad could become the next "I'm a douche with a bluetooth in my ear ALL THE TIME" thing.





wtcobb said:


> Pretty much sums up my feelings on it as well.



Same here.  Except I'm not a hippie...


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Haha



I wondered about the whole 'guy peeing' thing, because it takes pics every 30 seconds, right? So what if you're pulling your junk out to whiz and 'snap' - would that be considered porn? How does it autofilter out stuff like that, or the fact that you'll stare at every ass or pair of tits that walks by? hmmm.....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I wondered about the whole 'guy peeing' thing, because it takes pics every 30 seconds, right? So what if you're pulling your junk out to whiz and 'snap' - would that be considered porn? How does it autofilter out stuff like that, or the fact that you'll stare at every ass or pair of tits that walks by? hmmm.....



Do we make it that obvious? lol


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep. We do it too, we're just usually more subtle about it


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I wondered about the whole 'guy peeing' thing, because it takes pics every 30 seconds, right? So what if you're pulling your junk out to whiz and 'snap' - would that be considered porn? How does it autofilter out stuff like that, or the fact that you'll stare at every ass or pair of tits that walks by? hmmm.....



Who does that, why I want this.


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I wondered about the whole 'guy peeing' thing, because it takes pics every 30 seconds, right? So what if you're pulling your junk out to whiz and 'snap' - would that be considered porn? How does it autofilter out stuff like that, or the fact that you'll stare at every ass or pair of tits that walks by? hmmm.....



Actually this doesn't record all the time. This does it on-demand, ("Ok Glass - Record a Video") 

I think what you are thinking of is the Memeto 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/martinkallstrom/memoto-lifelogging-camera


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh yeah! I saw that too, that IS what I was thinking about. Creepy, IMHO.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> The geek in me wants to play with one.
> 
> The hippie in me wants to avoid being linked in to some crazy shit.
> 
> The anti-social people hater in me thinks this new doo-dad could become the next "I'm a douche with a bluetooth in my ear ALL THE TIME" thing.



I'll second that and add that there are about a hundred other things I can think to do with my money. Like buy skis or a season's pass or - here's a thought - a real camera.


----------

